# The New Desert Eagle .380



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It is small. It is a bit thick. It is a bit heavy (14 oz empty), but on the good side you may get the opportunity to shoot your finger off&#8230;

I guess it should be an easy shooter, due to the weight and "semi gas operated" design The trigger guard has a sharp upward angle leading to the muzzle. If you are one of those shooters that hooks your finger on the trigger guard, do not buy this gun. The angle on the front of the trigger guard is sure to suck a shooters hand up to the muzzle.

I don't know what it provides that the Kel-Tek, LCP or Kahr doesn't.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I saw the ad in a magazine this weekend. There is a thread on another forum about it - I think Glocktalk. So far, Hadn't seen any reports from someone who actually has 1.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I don't know what it provides that the Kel-Tek, LCP or Kahr doesn't.


Oh, come on! It's 3 times the price. What's not to want? :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

And how much is this puppy? Looks a lot meaner than my Ruger LCP.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I don't know what it provides that the Kel-Tek, LCP or Kahr doesn't.


Revenue for Desert Eagle? :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> And how much is this puppy?


I believe MSRP is $535 or somewhere around there.

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd suggest NOT shooting this gun "thumbs forward"... Good way to remove the finger prints on your left thumb...

OUCH!!!

JW


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It must be loud with that stubby barrel.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i think ill just stick with the P3AT


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like another company jumping on the ultra tiny .380 bandwagon. I think its hideous, I'll stick to my KT P-32 for a BUG/ ultra deep cover gun. Cheap, reliable, lightweight and accurate.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have not seen one it person but the pictures are sure not appealing.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looked familiar to me. Googling around turns this up:



> The ZVI KEVIN is being sold in the US by Magnum Research as the Micro Desert Eagle.
> 
> The Magnum Research site: http://www.magnumresearch.com/Micro_Eagle.asp
> 
> The ZVI Site: http://www.zvi.cz/en/products/9-mm-pistol-kevin.html


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I have never even heard of this one. Thanks for the education.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm just curious how a blowback weapon could not be "gas assisted"??? Isn't the gas propelling the case rearward against the breech, forcing the slide to move on all of them? Now, if it was gas delayed, that would be cool.

If I was looking for a 380, it would be a Kel Tec or a Ruger...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I held one at the gunshow yesterday.

The grip is pretty fat. I held it against a Keltec 32. This new 380 desert eagle is about as thick as the Beretta Tomcat 32.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll pass, if I'm gong to go with a steel .380 I'll go with either a Seecamp or better yet a NAA Guardian.

Personally I've got my eye on the Kahr P380 to replace my Colt .380s in carry rotation.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It seems the Ruger LCP is still the best bet in the .380, concealable genre.


----------



## mrt949 (Mar 24, 2008)

Reminds me of old grendel p 12.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Grendel*



mrt949 said:


> Reminds me of old grendel p 12.


Wow haven't heard that brand in a while. My biggest mistake was when I sold my Grendel P30. 22 mag, 30 rd magazine. And accurate as any gun I've ever shot. I'd buy another in a heart beat!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I heard that SIG has revived the .380 metal framed semiauto recently. I'd like to try that one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MLB said:


> I heard that SIG has revived the .380 metal framed semiauto recently. I'd like to try that one.


Yeah, it's the Sig 238, based on the Colt Mustang.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

To heavy for a .380 for me


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My daughter bought one, so, I will report when I try to shoot it. Ugly little thing.


----------



## drillnow (Aug 5, 2009)

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I like the why it looks, feels, shoots and hides. We all have different opinions, this happens to be mine as I do own one! I have several 9 mm and a 357 but this is one I choose for my conceal carry.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The 238 that Sig has is big enough to be a 9mm. When they offer it in that caliber I will look at them a little closer. It's just too big for .380 IMO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

FHBrumb said:


> I'm just curious how a blowback weapon could not be "gas assisted"??? Isn't the gas propelling the case rearward against the breech, forcing the slide to move on all of them? Now, if it was gas delayed, that would be cool...


That's exactly the case: It's _gas delayed_.
There are a couple of vents atop the barrel, within the ejection port, that allow powder gasses to impede the movement of the slide. The gas pushes forward while the slide tries to move backward. Thus the breech is kind of locked closed, until gas pressure in the barrel drops (as the bullet exits the muzzle).


----------



## drillnow (Aug 5, 2009)

dosborn said:


> The 238 that Sig has is big enough to be a 9mm. When they offer it in that caliber I will look at them a little closer. It's just too big for .380 IMO.


Sig 238, is a nice gun but too large for the way I want to carry it. No a problem as this is what makes the world go round.


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

DAMM.......that is soooo small. Maybe too small.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

One of my Officers picked up the Micro this past Tuesday, when compared to my Secamp 380 its a pig, but it did eat every type of 380 we threw at it.

Now that Secamp has a 2 year wait again on the 380, this mite be a viable tool in its place


----------



## drillnow (Aug 5, 2009)

*Micro Desert Eagle*

Love my Micro Desert Eagle, with Speer GOLD * Dot, it's the ticket.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave James said:


> One of my Officers picked up the Micro this past Tuesday, when compared to my Secamp 380 its a pig...


Interesting observation.

In terms of actual dimensions, the Seecamp .380 and the Micro .380 are pretty similar.
*Seecamp:* length=4.25"; height=3.25"; thickness=0.91"; loaded weight=14oz
*Micro DE:* length=4.52"; height=3.71"; thickness=0.90"; loaded weight=18oz

What interests me is that, in a truly tiny pistol, small increments make huge differences in subjective "feel."
For instance, my wife's Kel-Tec .380 is quite a bit larger than either the Seecamp or the Micro, but it weighs so much less (only 11oz, loaded) that it subjectively seems to be about the same size as those smaller guns!


----------

